# When do I breed her?



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Ok, so I have a Boer doeling and I'm wondering what age would be ok to breed her? Should I go by weight or age? Or both?
Thanks in advance guys! :wave:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Usually both. They should be at least 80 pounds before breeding, and most people prefer them to be at least a year old by the time they give birth.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

She was born Jan 1st of this year and I want her to have kids Jan 1st of next year. She is already 80lb. If not over  is that ok then?


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## edenkay101 (Feb 18, 2014)

I raise meat goats and I would not breed her till she is a little over a year. My friend had a doe that got breed by accident and she almost did not live and she was over 80lbs. Your do that was born and has or you want to have babies will probably not live and the kids will be premature. I had a doe that was 2 years old and she had triplets. She ate a lot and her girls weighed 5lbs each. I know you want kids but that is really to young.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

edenkay101 said:


> I raise meat goats and I would not breed her till she is a little over a year. My friend had a doe that got breed by accident and she almost did not live and she was over 80lbs. Your do that was born and has or you want to have babies will probably not live and the kids will be premature. I had a doe that was 2 years old and she had triplets. She ate a lot and her girls weighed 5lbs each. I know you want kids but that is really to young.


Ok, I'd rather wait a little longer if its better for her  that's what I thought in the first place but I wasn't completely sure 

Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Most of the time they will do fine, but it certainly won't hurt to wait longer. If they are overconditioned (fat) they are at higher risk of complications, so you want it to be 80+ pounds of lean, healthy weight with an appropriately sized frame. I have several that are fast growers and I'll probably freshen as yearlings, but any that I feel are too small will get held back for safety.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Thank you guys for the help. I am going to wait till she is older 


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------



## SMB_GoatHerd (Jan 22, 2014)

I know that a lot of people go with the 80 lbs. 8 month old sort of deal. As long as she isn't too abnormally small for her age. I would go with at least being a little over a year at kidding. I don't think that, IMHO, you will be getting January kids, but possibly March or April kids. That would make breeding her at least 10 or 11 months old, in about November or December. That may have not been very helpful.... But that would be what I'd do...


----------



## bclev (Feb 24, 2014)

I breed all mine to kid at 12-14 months as long as there not abnormally small... We do fine!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

If she's already 80lbs you could breed her in the late fall, like November or maybe even October. By then she'll be 9-10 months old, which is old enough IMO. I go by the of 8 month/80lbs rule, be it meat or dairy.

Of course you can play it safe and wait until she's a year, but I like my does producing as soon as possible. IF of course the doe is large enough and I feel it's safe to do so. I think that if your doe is mentally mature by this fall then you could safely breed her, but that's just my 2 cents


----------

